# HELP: Need Double Din Headunit for car PC



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking for a touch screen double din monitor, for car PC. 
What do you guys recommend?


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

lilliput is what ive always seen used


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you, I'll look at that tomorrow. 
Any other recommendations, please post up.


----------



## jcpahman77 (Mar 5, 2013)

xenarc seems to be good too


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed as I to am curious about this.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think something like this would be the easiest solution:

Preassembled Black Double Din LCD Frame with 7" Lilliput 629GL-70NP/C/T

This is just the first one I pulled up. There's a lot of similar setups out there, with different options and screens, so you might want to shop around.


----------



## jcpahman77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Xenarc Technologies - CP-ID8 - In-Dash 1-DIN Car PC
+
Xenarc Technologies - 700IDT - 7" IN-DASH Touchscreen LCD VGA Monitor

Not a bad way to go for a starter system.


----------

